# Entering Philippines



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

I am planning to take a trip to the States. Do I need a ticket leaving the Philippines with in 30 days since I have a temporary ACR? Or is there a waiver I can obtain to keep from purchasing an additional ticket.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

What is your current visa status in the PIs? Tourist, work, 13a...?


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

Tourist on 6 month extension. I am hoping to get the 13a application submits prior to leaving, but I have to get back to the States rather quickly.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Side Note*



Donwarner87 said:


> Tourist on 6 month extension. I am hoping to get the 13a application submits prior to leaving, but I have to get back to the States rather quickly.


Don, Just a side note here. If I'm not mistaken, once you file for the 13A visa you can not leave the country-at least until after the one year probationary time. You'll need to check the the BI but I'm fairly sure of that.


Jet Lag


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

Jet of that's the case I better wait. I'll go to BI and inquire. I have a father that's not doing so good. If I can't leave for a year after filing a 13a, I will definitely wait to process until I no longer have a need to return on a quick notice. But since I live here and my spouse is here, I am hoping that I can return with out an additional out going ticket for return.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Donwarner87 said:


> Jet of that's the case I better wait. I'll go to BI and inquire. I have a father that's not doing so good. If I can't leave for a year after filing a 13a, I will definitely wait to process until I no longer have a need to return on a quick notice. But since I live here and my spouse is here, I am hoping that I can return with out an additional out going ticket for return.


Don,

Leaving the Philippines you do not need a return ticket. That only applies when coming here. Then you need that round-trip OR a one way to an onward destination.

With the 13A issue yea; better to visit with the closest BI office. When I got my 13A many years ago I never left so am not sure on that.

Hope your dad is doing okay. An option might be to bring him back here with you when you come home.



Jet


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't think he would make it. I just wish my wife could go to meet him before he passes. I am hoping to by pass the extra ticket on my return. Its just an additional expense I don't want.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Donwarner87 said:


> I don't think he would make it. I just wish my wife could go to meet him before he passes. I am hoping to by pass the extra ticket on my return. Its just an additional expense I don't want.


Yep, losing a parent is very difficult. I lost both of mine quite a few years ago. Better to spend time with them as much as possible.

Okay, now I understand your ticketing issue. Best is to just buy a very low cost one way Manila to Hong Kong when you are ready to come back here. It's low cost so just goes in the trash.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Somewhat more expensive but you could take her with you. You said you wished they could meet before he passes and when you return you would be elegible for Balickbayan status. Just food for thought. Even though you would still need a cheap "throwaway" ticket when you come back here it would end dealing with immigration for a year. 

Fred


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> Somewhat more expensive but you could take her with you. You said you wished they could meet before he passes and when you return you would be elegible for Balickbayan status. Just food for thought. Even though you would still need a cheap "throwaway" ticket when you come back here it would end dealing with immigration for a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Fred


My wife does not have a visa to travel to the U.S. She will have to stay here. So I don't think the Balibayan status will work in my case.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Donwarner87 said:


> My wife does not have a visa to travel to the U.S. She will have to stay here. So I don't think the Balibayan status will work in my case.


The *ONLY* way for you to get the Balikbayan stamped into your passport is if your wife is with you and returnes to the Philippines at the same time that you do.

Jet


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Don, Just a side note here. If I'm not mistaken, once you file for the 13A visa you can not leave the country-at least until after the one year probationary time. You'll need to check the the BI but I'm fairly sure of that.
> 
> 
> Jet Lag



AND after you receive your permanent 13A Visa, (after your probationary status is completed)...you need to get clearance "before" you can travel outside the Philippines!


----------

